
Announcing Dojo 5.0.0 - TimTheTinker
https://dojo.io/blog/2019/01/29/2019-01-29-Version-5-Dojo/
======
TimTheTinker
This is an iteration on Dojo 2, which is a completely new web app framework.
It only bears resemblance to the original "Dojo Toolkit" in its name.

Here's an intro to the "new" Dojo, from the May 2018 release of Dojo 2.0:
[https://dojo.io/blog/2018/05/02/2018-05-02-Dojo2-0-0-release...](https://dojo.io/blog/2018/05/02/2018-05-02-Dojo2-0-0-release/)

GitHub repo here:
[https://github.com/dojo/framework](https://github.com/dojo/framework)

